# I Got Dirty by Rusty



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!! That's really dirty!! I bet that took forever to wash out. :shocked:


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh My! He had the time of his life didn't he?! I hope you live someplace warm so he could be hosed down before his bath!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

WOW! JUST LOOK AT THAT MUD! MY DOGS WOULD LOVE THAT! LOL:whoo:


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow. Looks like fun.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like he had a ball. What a fantastic photo too. :laugh:


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

You need to submit that photo somewhere - it's hysterical. I love it!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness!! That is too funny!!! What a mess!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW! Sure looks like he had a blast...lol. That is a GREAT picture! 

Hmmm, wonder if he was trying to see if he would like to be a chocolate poo instead. :tongue:


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2008)

Thanks all, he loves his mud and water.

A picture of Rusty all clean.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

can't see pic of rusty clean - your picture is so big that it does something to site - in my browser anyway. lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Ewww...dirty boy! I think I prefer the picture of him all clean!


----------

